# Buying Beer online



## GMPOWER (Jun 17, 2007)

Does anyone know a good place to buy beer online? The reason that I am asking this is because I would like buy a bottle of Samuel Adams Utopia, but because of legal restrictions they can't sale it in Florida or surrounding states. They are selling on ebay for a few hundred dollars, but I don't want to pay that much for something that sales for around $100 a bottle.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

GMPOWER said:


> Does anyone know a good place to buy beer online? The reason that I am asking this is because I would like buy a bottle of Samuel Adams Utopia, but because of legal restrictions they can't sale it in Florida or surrounding states. They are selling on ebay for a few hundred dollars, but I don't want to pay that much for something that sales for around $100 a bottle.


*Sam's Utopia is not available in any store, anywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The only place you'll find it, is on eBay, or from members of various Beer Groups & Clubs. *


----------



## GMPOWER (Jun 17, 2007)

JohnnyFlake said:


> *Sam's Utopia is not available in any store, anywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The only place you'll find it, is on eBay, or from members of various Beer Groups & Clubs. *


I have talked with a few people that have purchased from stores in New York, California, and Texas, they all said that it does not stay on the shelf for longer than a week, most the time sold out in one day. I was told about one place online that will have it in three months and sale for MSRP, but I have not contacted the place to verify this.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

GMPOWER said:


> I have talked with a few people that have purchased from stores in New York, California, and Texas, they all said that it does not stay on the shelf for longer than a week, most the time sold out in one day. I was told about one place online that will have it in three months and sale for MSRP, but I have not contacted the place to verify this.


They would be extremely rare finds!!! I doubt very seriously that any can be found on a regular basis anywhere. A rare bottle may be found on occasion in a shop that may not be frequented often, but that's even pushing the envelope. It has not been brewed since 2005 and there is no indication, on the Sam Adams Site, as to when it may be brewed again.


----------



## GMPOWER (Jun 17, 2007)

JohnnyFlake said:


> They would be extremely rare finds!!! I doubt very seriously that any can be found on a regular basis anywhere. A rare bottle may be found on occasion in a shop that may not be frequented often, but that's even pushing the envelope. It has not been brewed since 2005 and there is no indication, on the Sam Adams Site, as to when it may be brewed again.


http://beeradvocate.com/news/1039677

It is currently in its fourth release. For 2007 the limited release will be 12,000 bottles worldwide. It hit store shelves this week alongside the annual Winter Lager.


----------



## GMPOWER (Jun 17, 2007)

This is one place that has 14 available, but will not ship to me in Florida.

http://www.bevmo.com/productinfo.as...+adams&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&No=10&Ntk=All


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

GMPOWER said:


> http://beeradvocate.com/news/1039677
> 
> It is currently in its fourth release. For 2007 the limited release will be 12,000 bottles worldwide. It hit store shelves this week alongside the annual Winter Lager.


Thanks for the heads-up! It does not say one thing about a 2007 release on there Website, at least that I could find!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

GMPOWER said:


> This is one place that has 14 available, but will not ship to me in Florida.
> 
> http://www.bevmo.com/productinfo.as...+adams&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&No=10&Ntk=All


That is a bummer!!! I also checked on Nevada and a few other states that I have friends in, but they do not ship to any of them either. If they did, we could have set it up to have a bottle shipped to myself or to one of my friends and then to you.


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

I received a bottle for my bday a few years back, not sure where they bought it from though.

Was pretty and I still have the bottle, although empty, from the 2005 batch.

Personally I don't think it is worth the price for most, but if you have the money and love beer it is definately worth a try.


----------



## GMPOWER (Jun 17, 2007)

I will just have to keep looking. A lot of people say that it is not worth the price, but I feel it is just one of those things that you just have to try at least once in life. My birthday was last month and with the holidays coming up I would like to purchase this as a gift to myself.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Definitely not worth the price (IMHO) but I think it would make a great marinade! (no joke)

~Mark


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> Definitely not worth the price (IMHO) but I think it would make a great marinade! (no joke)
> 
> ~Mark


I am confident that Mark is not joking. I have heard several people say that is would make a great marinade! It is a non-carbonated beverage, and offers no similarity to beer, in the truest sense. Several people have said that it is more representative of a dessert wine than a beer!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I am confident that Mark is not joking. I have heard several people say that is would make a great marinade! It is a non-carbonated beverage, and offers no similarity to beer, in the truest sense. Several people have said that it is more representative of a dessert wine than a beer!


The Millennium brew as well (it reminded me of drinking soy sauce)

~Mark


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> The Millennium brew as well (it reminded me of drinking soy sauce)
> 
> ~Mark


:tpd: same with Triple Bock... If interested, I will see what I can do on the Utopias. :ss


----------



## GMPOWER (Jun 17, 2007)

I contacted a family member out west that was able to pick up a bottle today. Thank you all for the helpful insight.


----------

